# Paint Storage Cabinet



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

so over christmas break i plan on making a cabinet to store spray paint, gallon paint cans, thinners, oils, and car cleaners.

this is what i have come up so far

in the door (haven't decided to have double or just one door) i will store most, if not all my spray paint cans.
i already have a little idea of how to hold it, but basically the door structure will be made out of 3/4 ply and the shelfs 1/2in ply.

now for the main part
i was thinking just a couple shelves, but then i keep thinking of how much weight this thing is going to hold (and its going to be on the wall). also i looked at paint storage cabinets, the metal ones, and they have vents and spill protection which i think would be a great idea.

i just kinda threw this topic together, tomorrow i will add some but i hope you guys can tell what im going for.
first thread on here btw.


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing what you are going to come up with!


----------



## Jack_T (Feb 6, 2010)

If you are going to build a cabinet for your paints, finishes and solvents you should do it the right way the first time.

You should consider that there are specific guidelines for building a flammable storage cabinet. The following link is to a Penn State webpage with the proper guidelines for one made of wood.

http://www.ehs.psu.edu/help/infosheets/flammableliquidstoragecabinet_faq.pdfhttp://www.ehs.psu.edu/help/info_sheets/flammable_liquid_storage_cabinet_faq.pdf

Remember that a wooden flammable storage cabinet needs to be coated with an intumescent coating. A Google search of Intumescent Paint will yield many products.

You do not need to vent the cabinet.

Remember that the purpose of the cabinet (in addition to keeping things organized) is to prevent the spread of fire that is outside of the cabinet to what is on the inside. The flammable finishes and solvents stored inside are a fire accelerant.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

so today i gathered everything i want in the cabinet

i think im going to have to build a couple drawers

ya, more stuff than i thought


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

so, after some brief measuring i came up with this
40" tall
28" wide
and 21" deep.

now i have a cabinet in our laundry room same dimensions but its only 16" deep.
is 21" too deep?
it looks way deep.
hmmm any one?


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

well im almost done with this project, ill post a link when im done.
came out pretty well so far.
there is going to be some parts that will not be finished for a while because i would really like to have some nice wood for it.


----------



## canadianchips (Mar 12, 2010)

Just found your post. I am building mine as we speak. My cans were scattered all over, so I came up with one that will keep them all together. I am putting mine on Large castors, so I can move it around. (I rent my place) Also I am thinking if I am doing work in shop that sparks (like grinding metal) I can just roll this cabinet out the door for safety sake. I am also putting a light bulb inside, hoping this will give enough heat to keep my glues and stains from freezing in cold weather. We get down to 20 degree farenheit.
The dimensions are 32" w x 48" h x 22 " deep. Outside built from 3/4 plywood, shelves are closet wire type. 16" deep. I am using 1 door with a padlock on it .


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

so here is a peak of it

installing tomorrow and making shelves


----------

